# Flavor of Love Season 2



## joytheobscure (Aug 11, 2006)

This show is my guilty Jerry Springerish Pleasure, the girls on this season are even MORE out there than last season.   I don't know why I get some sick kick out of this show.   I think that "buckwild" chick is quite entertaining...lol...  and of course the one called Something" and "Toastee....-  Opinions ? Any other watchers of this Television travesty??  <grin>


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2006)

Lolo: i don't watch it, but i just cannot get over the fact that girls are fighting over flavor flav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i mean... flavor flav????? :huh2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't get me wrong, LOVE public enemy, but sheesh


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 11, 2006)

I watched the begining where these two girls were fighting, and the one girl said she tried to mess up her $800 weave! LMAO! That was to funny.


----------



## Katura (Aug 11, 2006)

Flavor Flav....reminds me of a mosquito.

I dont know why. I watched one episode of the first season, I think it was the last one where that girl spit on the other and then pulled the other chicks hair.

*thought*This is whack, wheres the remote....


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 11, 2006)

The show is stupid (I mean really..who wants to date Flav
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I LLOOVE it!  I can't believe that girl (Sumthin is her name I think) really took a sh*t on the middle of the floor tho!!!!  That is soo nasty!  These girls are too much!:shrug:  IMO I think Flav looks like a cockroach--yucky!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 11, 2006)

ITA about Flav's "delicious" appearance!!! LMAO, but I'm hooked on this show too! My brother and I have been quoting lines from Sunday's episode all week long (OMG, I'm so skinny! OMG, what am I gonna do???? I know! I....can...hate...on...HER! ROFLMAO) I can tell this will be my comic relief every week. Seems like all they're gonna do is fight on this one.....


----------



## Jaim (Aug 11, 2006)

I watch it when nothing else is on. Haha. Then I watch the very last episode to see who he picks!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 
_The show is stupid (I mean really..who wants to date Flav
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I LLOOVE it!  I can't believe that girl (Sumthin is her name I think) really took a sh*t on the middle of the floor tho!!!!  That is soo nasty!  These girls are too much!:shrug:  IMO I think Flav looks like a cockroach--yucky!_

 
I just finally saw the whole thing today, and I seen that! That is soooo nasty!!!


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I just finally saw the whole thing today, and I seen that! That is soooo nasty!!!_


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 11, 2006)

I just watched the end when he called out who the mole was which was the eyez.... damn that's messed up how everyone was in black and white color and that something girl was in colored hehe... flavor flav was like what is that smell.. he was about to leave as you can see that something girl was creeping up stairs... I thought that was plain nasty and hilarious.. how embarrassing....


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 11, 2006)

I like it! What can I say? I'm easily amused/entertained. When that girl made a poopie on the stairs, I laughed so hard that my water was shooting out of my nose


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

heh... my roomate last year used ti watch that...

I caught a few seconds of it when channel flipping and saw the buckwild girl, and the H-Town chick, and then the black girl after her )forgot her name) omg was she like on something lol?  Those girls on that show are so crazy lol...


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 12, 2006)

did you watch the first season when pumpkin spitted in new york's hair? haha she pushed that girl and she flew to the camera man ROFL... the new york girl just cracks me up when she talks about flavor flav lol... saying i love him and etc... too bad him and hoops didn't last... oh yeah! at the end of the last episode that was funny how they both end up wearing the same dress but different length lol....hoops hair was all flat down by time she came into the house...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 13, 2006)

FLAVORRRRRRR FLAAAVVVVVVVVV!!!!!

I love that show its soooo stupid but funny! It's like the ghetto version of The Bachelor!!!! I'm not sure if season 2 is playing yet here in Canada but i'm going to check if it is!!!

That was soooo funny when Pumpkin spit in New York's face! I loved it!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 14, 2006)

im glad 2 see im not alone in loooving this show ! its def. 1 of my faves!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

god lol...  how about that chick who did her business on the carpet being all proud of it when Flav gave her the last clock...

I mean serious lol...  She's gonna be forever known for that lol...  SO dirrrrrty LOL...

And I love how some of the girls get genuinely upset when they get kicked off.  All turning on the emotional waterfall over Flav lol...  He's so gross haha.


----------



## xceelynn (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAHHHH BOYYYEEE!
i love this show!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 15, 2006)

Did anyone watched it Sunday night? Did you hear what that wire girl says about having black babies? She's wrong for saying that.. It was funny when Buckwild was like what if she have a baby with a white person it's going to be a See-Through baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, it stupid how the girls cry over him when he send em home...


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 15, 2006)

MarieLisa, I couldn't agree more!!!! I'm soooooo happy Wire and Spunkeey got kicked off! I couldn't stand either one of them! First off why did Wire bow (like a how a Geisha would) everytime Flav said something to her? And her little interrupt-one-of-Flav's-private-times thing (playin the piano all loud and whatnot) was so stupid!!!! I'm glad her dumb ass is gone...and Spunkeey's lil fake self too! Wasn't she the one whose agent sent her to be on the show? Or was it some other chick......oh well I hope Nibblz is next!! Skanky skank ho!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Wasn't she the one whose agent sent her to be on the show?_

 
Heck yes, I'm so glad they got kicked off!! I hated Spunkeey. Girl acted like she had ADD or somethin. She's supposedly an actress





 .


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_MarieLisa, I couldn't agree more!!!! I'm soooooo happy Wire and Spunkeey got kicked off! I couldn't stand either one of them! First off why did Wire bow (like a how a Geisha would) everytime Flav said something to her? And her little interrupt-one-of-Flav's-private-times thing (playin the piano all loud and whatnot) was so stupid!!!! I'm glad her dumb ass is gone...and Spunkeey's lil fake self too! Wasn't she the one whose agent sent her to be on the show? Or was it some other chick......oh well I hope Nibblz is next!! Skanky skank ho!_

 
Wire she was plain weird lol.. Spunkeey Oh lawd lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh I missed the first episode =X Yes, I totally agree about Nibblz.. She gotta go... I forgot which one is the one who always jumpy when she comes to FLavor FLav lol...


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 16, 2006)

I gotta tune in to see this show. It seems funny haha.


----------

